# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Donator upgrade without credit card on paypal

## Crackle

Hey would it be possible to enable paypal without a credit card for the donator feature? I know it was possible before, but i can't find an option anywhere

----------


## Ket

Yes, we should have an option for that very soon.

----------


## rambock

nice! i waitet this too

----------


## Dyorr

Waiting for it too. You have an ETA ?

----------


## Crackle

Sorry to revive this, but are there any news on this?

----------


## fplasmid

i alkso would like to know if its poissible to get subscriptsion only with paypal, i dont have a cc and dont want to get one.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Sorry to revive this, but are there any news on this?





> i alkso would like to know if its poissible to get subscriptsion only with paypal, i dont have a cc and dont want to get one.


no there is not, but you can go to a shop and buy a prepaid card to get money on paypal that way.

----------


## Truckermouse

> no there is not, but you can go to a shop and buy a prepaid card to get money on paypal that way.


That actually does not work. I tried it.
I put money into my paypal account, now have +16 dollars on it.
When i try to donate, paypal still forces me to register a proper credit card.

----------


## Lais

please do it  :Frown:

----------


## Diboe

Paypal needs for every Subscription (recurring payments) a credit card

----------


## Ket

You can get donator also by making a direct payment via PayPal to [email protected] and include your username and we will get you taken care of.

----------


## checkanbus

> You can get donator also by making a direct payment via PayPal to [email protected] and include your username and we will get you taken care of.


How quick will that be taken care off?

----------


## Eryx

We'll respond to this usually within 12 hours maximum  :Smile: 
If you send me a PM here on the forum with the transaction ID from PayPal, I can look into it a.s.a.p!

----------


## Dyorr

Finally a method that works. Thank You guys !

----------


## checkanbus

> We'll respond to this usually within 12 hours maximum 
> If you send me a PM here on the forum with the transaction ID from PayPal, I can look into it a.s.a.p!


Alright, i´ve just send the 15$.
I´ll send you a PM with the transaction ID.

----------


## kayyy

Do I have to inform an admin / moderator before I send 15 Dollar / Euros to that e-mail ?

----------


## Eryx

You can upgrade your account to donator here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/payments.php

If that for any reason does not work, please pay manually on paypal to [email protected] and send the PayPal transaction ID in a private message to me.
PS: Remember to put your OwnedCore username as a remark in the PayPal transaction so we can backtrace it to your ID.

Eryxon

----------


## kayyy

Thank you, I ll do that.  :Smile:

----------


## kastenpower27

i sent you a message  :Smile:  nice possibility for people without a credit card

----------


## Lative

Can I donate 15$ just with a cc? I dont want to use paypal,

----------


## Eryx

You need to use PayPal for now.
In near future you can also pay with Bitcoins if you wish, but for now we only accept PayPal.

Eryxon

----------

